# Looking to buy a rs next year



## Ali's TTRS (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi ladies and gents just wanted to know if there are any issues regarding the earlier ttrs compared to 18plate onwards. I'm already aware of the opf and physical changes but were there any other changes made i.e mechanically that was a weak spot on the 16+ cars?

Hoping to be in the drivers seat somtime next year so just want to do my research before hand...

Kind regards Ali


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

I think it was on some 19 plates that the opf filters where introduced. The DAZA engine code does not have. A sports exhaust is a must have accessory and the majority do have. I am glad mine has hill hold assist and its easy to tell if it has from having an A button in the middle of the bottom buttons on the centre console. There are no issues to look out for that I am aware.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

It's not 18, it's the 19 plate when the OPF filter and fake rear vents were introduced.

Overall the 18 plate cars are considered by some as a sweet spot. They have most of the minor teething troubles sorted while still retaining the original unmuted engine sound.

Also, if looking for pre-19 cars, you can find some really high specs: power seats, matrix LED headlights and OLED at the rear - something you couldn't spec for 19+ even when buying new (at least in UK). I'd agree that sports exhaust is a must for everyone. Power seats and matrix headlights are must for me personally, really love both features. Also I generally appreciate better sound systems but B&O in this car often feels like a bit of a waste as the ride is dominated by the engine and road noise anyway, not by the stereo.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ceramic brakes too on pre-19 models (even if not all owners are satisfied)


----------



## Ali's TTRS (Feb 6, 2019)

GoodThunder said:


> It's not 18, it's the 19 plate when the OPF filter and fake rear vents were introduced.
> 
> Overall the 18 plate cars are considered by some as a sweet spot. They have most of the minor teething troubles sorted while still retaining the original unmuted engine sound.
> 
> Also, if looking for pre-19 cars, you can find some really high specs: with power seats, matrix LED headlights and OLED at the read - something you couldn't spec for 19+ even when buying new (at least in UK). I'd agree that sports exhaust is a must for everyone. Power seats and matrix headlights are must for me personally, really love both features. Also I generally appreciate better sound systems but B&O in this car often feels like a bit of a waste as the ride is dominated by the engine and road noise anyway, not by the stereo.


So ideally the best year to go for is 18 as they had the most options available at the time.

If so thats great, just need to find the color I'm after .


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

What colour would that be?

I know it's a matter of personal preference but I wouldn't worry for a second re ceramic brakes. Ok if they're on the car but the standard RS brakes are pretty awesome.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Electric seats are not worth it imho. They've always been a half-arsed attempt by Audi in the TT. They add a little bit more adjustability but no memory settings so generally you don't need them, particularly if usually you're the only driver.

They add an amazing amount of extra weight and the faster RS is the one without the electric seats :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the added value of the electric seats is that they have the pneumatic sides bolsters


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

kevin#34 said:


> the added value of the electric seats is that they have the pneumatic sides bolsters


Tbh I don't really bother with that feature any more. It was cool at first but they don't always stay inflated, will sometimes deflate on their own (another thread on it) - was exasperating so I don't use it.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Ali's TTRS said:


> So ideally the best year to go for is 18 as they had the most options available at the time.
> If so thats great, just need to find the color I'm after .


Yeah, kind of. Unless you prefer the 19+ for the looks of the front or just after a newer car.

On ceramic breaks - I'd agree they are nice to have but not must unless you're going to track your car a lot. They are basically sports equipment and get to their own only when warmed up properly.

So good luck with your buy! It's a beast of a car, and I'm sure you're gonna enjoy it a lot in any colour


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as far I've experienced on long trips, they deflate, but then re-inflate (it's enough you move the adjusting button)



powerplay said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > the added value of the electric seats is that they have the pneumatic sides bolsters
> ...


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> as far I've experienced on long trips, they deflate, but then re-inflate (it's enough you move the adjusting button)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's consistent with my experience. Noticed it a couple of times, once the seat deflates beyond some threshold it then reinflates itself.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

In the UK, at least, the 2018 models (Sept 2017 on) do offer the best colour options.

In 2016 & 17 model years there were six available optional colours:
Nardo Grey
Catalunya Red, Metallic
Glacier White, Metallic
Mythos Black, Metallic
Daytona Grey, Pearl Effect &
Ara Blue, Crystal effect.

In 2018 three more colours were added:
Vegas Yellow
Floret Silver, Metallic &
Panther Black, Crystal effect. were added.

For the 2019 model year Silver, Catalunya Red, Ara blue and Panther black were dropped and in came:
Pulse Orange
Turbo blue 
Kyalami Green (Not constant) &
Tango Red, Metallic.

Other colours were available on all model years through the optional, and expensive, "Audi Exclusive" option.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

I've just got into a 2018 RS and I guarantee you won't be disappointed. Mine's a Nardo Grey specced as per my signature. Admittedly there's a couple of things on there that I would have preferred to have (Rear view camera and folding mirrors) but that's the downside of buying used. That said, I don't think I could have had the camera without adding a couple of options I didn't want (B&O and Keyless entry). I didn't want B&O as I wanted to spec a better system myself.

Options are a personal thing anyway, just like colour and trim. Go for whatever spec you can find that's closest to your ideal spec and research options that are easily retrofitted.

Enjoy looking, there's a good few out there to choose from!!


----------



## Ali's TTRS (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi guys thanks for your input, as for what spec and colour I'm after well that's another story.

In my ideal world I'd like

Colour:

Panther black 
Mythos black 
Daytona grey 
Nardo grey

These are the colors I'm after in that order. Seen alot of nardo rs3 etc and have been put off them sadly but If a good deal comes I won't say no :wink:

Equipment I'd like) 
Matrix lights 
Red vents 
Sound and comfort pack 
Sports exhaust 
Tech pack.

All in all it's more in the loaded side.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about the red vents. You can get them from a dealer for £300


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Red vent's are a quite an easy after market addition. Other than buying new there are several threads showing how to remove and modify the original vents. That said, from factory the coloured vents also come with the red edged seat belts too. If the OP is after these options too then they are far from easy to add if not specified originally.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

powerplay said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > the added value of the electric seats is that they have the pneumatic sides bolsters
> ...


That has to be a fault then, which most of us would have gotten sorted out under warranty. I have them on my car and they always stay inflated, zero issues in almost 3 years and I'd definitely spec them again.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > kevin#34 said:
> ...


If it was a fault, it was present on many cars and as per that other thread seemed to be just be a quirk of the system. I often had this with the lumbar support, only a few times with the side bolsters, usually on very long drives. That said I can't actually remember the last time it happened, perhaps MMI updates helped because I've done a few long days of driving this year without issue. Or it just figured itself out :?

I did spec the electric seats, I liked the bolster adjustment and the ability to really fine-tune the seating position, but I wouldn't have considered it a deal-breaker on a used. As others have said, some of the preferred options or equivalent ugprades can be retrofitted, even carbon brakes though budget a few grand (and absolutely not necessary, stock are fine for all but track driving, many of us do run upgraded friction materials though). Matrix lights are worth it IMO too and not something that can easily be upgraded to later.

Prices are right as I expected, about 50% depreciation over 5yrs, so getting a 3-4yr old model that's already dropped a third off the sale price new is a good approach. When I bought new I realised the sensible thing was to wait out for a 17/18 model once mid/high 30s and modify it to 520-530hp. Instead bought new and did that after 9 months :roll: never regretted it though!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no fault I would say; to notice they (sometimes) deflate, you have to drive for long (let's say 3 hours or so) and maybe you could notice, never happened on short trips



Mark Pred said:


> That has to be a fault then, which most of us would have gotten sorted out under warranty. I have them on my car and they always stay inflated, zero issues in almost 3 years and I'd definitely spec them again.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> no fault I would say; to notice they (sometimes) deflate, you have to drive for long (let's say 3 hours or so) and maybe you could notice, never happened on short trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Only noticed it a few times when the seat automatically reinflated itself, always during long trips. If you feel it literally _deflating_ suddenly - that's likely a fault.


----------



## Ali's TTRS (Feb 6, 2019)

So I was scouring the web last night and found 2 ttrs that had the colour I was after.

Which would you pick out of the 2 and why.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-detail ... archad=New

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-detail ... archad=New

Ali


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

If it were my money, I'd go for the 18 plate one. It looks better prepared/condition (or at least it's easier to see its condition), has a couple of things the other hasn't that would matter to me (red calipers and carbon inlays). Also, on a black car, the black pack makes it look really ordinary.

The only thing that would push me towards the older one is the red accents (stitching and heater rings) but I'd still go for the newer one despite the price difference.

Admittedly half of what I've written above is just personal taste but you did ask lol.


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

Have you considered a new car or are you set on a pre OPF car?
I got mine new a couple of months back for under £50k (Audi Sport Edition).

If you are financing then the £10k difference is quite easy to make up using the lower apr available on a new car.


----------



## Ali's TTRS (Feb 6, 2019)

GnasherTTRS said:


> If it were my money, I'd go for the 18 plate one. It looks better prepared/condition (or at least it's easier to see its condition), has a couple of things the other hasn't that would matter to me (red calipers and carbon inlays). Also, on a black car, the black pack makes it look really ordinary.
> 
> The only thing that would push me towards the older one is the red accents (stitching and heater rings) but I'd still go for the newer one despite the price difference.
> 
> Admittedly half of what I've written above is just personal taste but you did ask lol.


Yeah you make very good points. I have been looking at both nardo and Daytona grey as they are similar money and may move to that if I can't find a good spec/mileage panther black.

I do like the black look as it's subtle and I don't really want a shouty colour to attract unwanted attention.


----------



## Ali's TTRS (Feb 6, 2019)

CraigI said:


> Have you considered a new car or are you set on a pre OPF car?
> I got mine new a couple of months back for under £50k (Audi Sport Edition).
> 
> If you are financing then the £10k difference is quite easy to make up using the lower apr available on a new car.


Depending on time of purchase I may have anywhere between 8k-15k saved for my deposit and the rest I will finance. Ideally I'd like a bigger deposit to keep my monthly payments low.


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

Ali's TTRS said:


> CraigI said:
> 
> 
> > Have you considered a new car or are you set on a pre OPF car?
> ...


Worthwhile keeping an eye on new stock cars that dealers are looking to shift on then, time it right (buying end of the month) and you might be able to get a deal on a heavily discounted new car for not much more per month (if financing through the dealer) than you can get a used for. The car I bought had been sitting for sale for a while and they were apparently going to have to register it as a demonstrator if they didn't sell it by end of that month.
Food for thought.
That said I just had a look on Autotrader and there doesn't appear to be as many new in stock now as when I bought mine at the end of October.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Ali's TTRS said:


> So I was scouring the web last night and found 2 ttrs that had the colour I was after.
> 
> Which would you pick out of the 2 and why.
> 
> ...


The 18 plate one, unless it's outside of your budget. It is Audi Approved, came through the Audi 145 points check and meets the basic standards of a good car. Also it is fully serviced and comes with an extra year of warranty which you can try and negotiate to 2 years.

The other one looks a bit dodgy with its black badges. At least one of the owners was a creative person, which means the car could have easily been through all the remaps and mods in the world and then back to stock again. So you'll need to invest into thorough diagnostics to disprove (or prove) it.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The sale for the 67 car is awful. Terrible pictures and hardly any real detail, it would be a poor advert for a mundane car but for something selling at £30K+ it's not even tempting! Sometimes a great car can indeed be found in a poor advert, a diamond in the rough, but judging by the shiny / dirty seats and other signs I doubt that's going to be this one 

Like the peeps before, the 18 plate looks the best of the two to me too. It has electric seats and I regret not getting those on mine. Also has carbon Inlays, I wouldn't be without those! It's a 1 owner car and, as it's going through the dealer network, it should be relatively untouched though that, sadly, is no guarantee 

On the down side miles are a little high and price does not seem to properly reflect that, when compared to other APPROVED RS's. As has been stated previously an extended warranty should be possible. A keen offer and some tough negotiating could see a year or two added.


----------

